# L.A collection at Galeries Lafayettes + Gregory Arlt MAC seminary (lots of pictures)



## poppy z (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi everyone

That's the pictures I took today at Galeries Lafayettes. You can see the MAC podium at the center of the main store with the LA collection. 
I was disappointed because there were nothing new or LE...
Then, I was at my first MAC seminary. The MA was Gregory Arlt. He was very nice, fun, sympathic. he showed us a neutral makeup (for me it was neutral) with shroom, symetry, all that glitters, spring up and blitz & glitz f/l.
I hope you will enjoy the pictures.

The LA collection: You have silver fog pigment and blue brown (they miss on the picture)














The seminary:






















And : after ... makeup finish


----------



## Miss_Behave (Apr 7, 2006)

thanks so much for posting! I'm dying to go to a seminar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so sad that there weren't any LE items, I was so excited about this collection


----------



## user79 (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow those PIGMENTS look amazing!!!!!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Apr 7, 2006)

Gilr,thanks for posting this!!!
Those look so much fun!!
I want i want i want!!!! lol


----------



## asteffey (Apr 7, 2006)

so gorgeous!


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 7, 2006)

What is that, thats amazing! We don't have ANYTHING like that in Iowa. Omg TRIP TRIP TRIP haha


----------



## cosette (Apr 8, 2006)

voilà de très belle photos , ça donne envie de participer a cette conférence !! c'est la que tu vois que les galeries lafayette , c'est trop beau !!!

 bisous poppy


----------



## Alliestella (Apr 15, 2006)

Thank you a lot Poppy for posting these pictures !


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 15, 2006)

that volunteer is gorgeous...ah, the french

wow, i want that postcard, it's f-in sexy!


----------

